# MUFE Spring 2013



## MarieMary (Nov 28, 2012)

Just one picture for now.






  	Source: http://instagram.com/p/SenFB3xqcU/


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I'd buy that! It Looks Awesome.


----------



## MarieMary (Dec 7, 2012)

Apparently this collection is called Technicolor!










  	Source:
http://whispersandtalks.blogspot.fr/2012/11/bonjour-jaune.html


----------



## leahrenae (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope this actually releases in the US and doesn't build up the hype like the smokey palette did, but was never released. I waited so (im)patiently just to be let down


----------



## Katya Makhlay (Dec 22, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2012)

Bright? CHECK!!!
  	Matte? CHECK!!!
  	Has to be pried out of my kung fu death grip? DOUBLE CHECK!!!!!
  	I'm going to be all over this.


----------



## xbarbiieex1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just did my training with makeupforever today and I'm in LOVEEE with this palette ! I post a picture in my instagram! We have to do a look with one flat brush so this is the result


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 4, 2013)

Oooh, very pretty!


----------



## Teger (Jan 6, 2013)

Is this available at the MUFE standalone boutiques? They usually receive and sell products way before sephora.. No?


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it's verry pretty.


----------



## xbarbiieex1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Teger said:


> Is this available at the MUFE standalone boutiques? They usually receive and sell products way before sephora.. No?


  	I work for Sephora but we are one of the sephora that have the makeupforever store in it and we gonna have the palette the 10 january I think.


----------



## deanfour (Jan 13, 2013)

I've got to have that Technicolor palette!


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll be looking for this!


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2013)

xbarbiieex1 said:


> I work for Sephora but we are one of the sephora that have the makeupforever store in it and we gonna have the palette the 10 january I think.


  	Are you at the downtown one?


----------



## xbarbiieex1 (Jan 14, 2013)

katred said:


> Are you at the downtown one?


  	yes I am  
  	we have a delayed for the palette  I don't know the official date now.


----------



## MarieMary (Jan 24, 2013)

Pictures and swatches of the palette. More at the source.











  	Source: http://www.facesbysarah.com/2013/makeupforever-spring-2013-technicolour/


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 24, 2013)

I ordered this palette from Sephora just now. I should receive it on Thursday and I'm excited.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 24, 2013)

This looks interesting....Shontay, I'm gonna wait for your swatches


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 24, 2013)

MarieMary said:


> Pictures and swatches of the palette. More at the source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Soo Bright! You almost have to squint!!


----------



## MarieMary (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking forward to reading your impressions and review of this palette, *shontay*!


----------



## jazzyj1021 (Jan 26, 2013)

The colors are SO yummy!

  	Source: http://www.themakeupfile.com


----------



## MarieMary (Jan 26, 2013)

Other pictures and swatches










  	Source: http://thebestbydianne.blogspot.fr/2013/01/make-up-for-ever-technicolor-2013.html


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 27, 2013)

Are they all matte?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 28, 2013)

Eh. So, props to Sephora for getting this baby to me extra early. I have to say it's going back. Really disappointed. Some shades are matte and some have a slight, satin sheen. Too many colors are misses and I feel the regular shadows in the line are better quality. These shadows are really soft and some require work to show and even then, it's a lost cause (looking at you lavender shade). I already had #72 which is the turquoise and that regular size shadow seems more pigmented than the one in this set. The shades that make this worth it are the black, deep brown and white. The rest are just too soft. It's a steal, but is it really, truly a steal if you know the regular shadows trump these any day?   Well, if you want some brights in a soft kind of look and your skin is on the lighter side, this might be for you. It's not what I was hoping for. Even with my trusty Nars eyeshadow primer, this didn't hit the spot. So disappointed. I'll just get those good shadows I listed in full size.


----------



## katruiz (Jan 29, 2013)

So pretty can't wait til spring!


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 9, 2013)

loving the colors!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 9, 2013)

Christine from Temptalia rates this palette D- so far I remember ( not sure ), I much prefer this one but I know you don't have Kiko in the US, hope you will have the brand or a website to order the ( very good ) products on the whole.

http://www.armocromia.com/2013/02/kiko-colours-in-world-collezione.html

  	SOURCE : ARMOCROMIA


----------



## sagehen (Feb 18, 2013)

Could not get this to show up, even with primer. Left on the shelf in Sephora today. It is serious miss - I was LOOKING to spend.


----------

